# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  DM Bischofsmais Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Stuttgart

## Old Anonym

Hallo zusammen! Suche jemanden, der von Stuttgart nach Bischofsmais und zurück mitfährt(nicht mit dem Rad:-)) Abfahrt entweder am 20.6. oder am 21.6. möglich. Zurück am 22.6. nachmittags. Mailt einfach an ivanivan a-t web dot de
Ciao!

----------

